# Hiding Gold



## masterspark

x


----------



## cooksarah78

If I was bugging out I would keep it attached to my bra.


----------



## BillS

I have a pile of old clothes in my closet that's a foot deep. It would be easy to hide stuff under there. I have packing boxes full of canned goods. It would be easy to take a can, empty it, clean it, and fill it with jewelry or coins. I could take my couch, flip it upside down and staple an envelope full of money to the frame. I have a collection of LP's. I could easily slide a hundred dollar bill inside some of them, preferably all albums by the same artist would have money in them. I have some old Windows 98 and XP desktop computers that I'm not using. It would be easy to slide open the door and hide stuff in there. I have board games in boxes. I could put stuff in there too.


----------



## Toffee

masterspark said:


> First, I'm a dude. 2nd, I'd need a 52AA bra. I suppose I could buy a DD cup and carry the valuables there.:laugh::laugh:


That's what gun holsters are, bras for men. At least that's what I told my husband when he bought his first one. Anyway, we have a fireproof box for now and if it started to get iffy, I wouldn't use the house at all. It would go out into the garage and if small enough, I would put whatever I was hiding on the open rafters. Everything else would go behind the wood pile that is in there.


----------



## cooksarah78

Maybe u should try the bro. Lol if u don't understand the reference look up Seinfeld.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Guys, you just told the entire world your hiding places.


----------



## Tweto

SouthCentralUS said:


> Guys, you just told the entire world your hiding places.


Same thing I was thinking. If you have any real quantity of PM's, you would not even hint at where it's at!:gaah:


----------



## BillM

Seal it up in a PVC tubeand put a stainless steel cable around the tube.

Now you can bury it, place it down a well, in a septic tank , down an old chimney or under the out house.

You can retrieve it with a hook and line or a hook on a pole.

Just be sure to tell me where it is in case you don't need it anymore !


----------



## -JohnD-

If you have "creepy crawly" pets Spiders, Snakes, etc you could put it in the cage with them!!! Try and get that sucker!! :goink:


----------



## invision

I will tell you were mine is located - for coins - one is always around my neck on a chain... but the rest is stored in a 900 lb (when empty) gun safe... The jewerly is either on my wife and I - wearing - or it is in the jewelry storage units that is built into our bedroom furniture... we didn't build hiding places, the furniture came with special felt lined hiden compartments for necklaces, rings, bracelets, wathces and earrings..


----------



## BillS

SouthCentralUS said:


> Guys, you just told the entire world your hiding places.


Nobody knows who I am or where I live. I think I'm safe.


----------



## Tweto

BillS said:


> Nobody knows who I am or where I live. I think I'm safe.


Guess again!


----------



## invision

BillS said:


> Nobody knows who I am or where I live. I think I'm safe.


It can be traced via your account back to your ISP, taking your IP address and Mac of your computer, then knowing your ISP, they can trace back to address that you are at.... But there are ways around it... Hijacking wifi, using open proxy servers and such...


----------



## stayingthegame

make fancy book ends and then paint them.


----------



## Immolatus

Theres lots of good hiding places. Please discuss amongst yourselves.



BillS said:


> Nobody knows who I am or where I live. I think I'm safe.


While I am not trying to call you out, or search for you in any way (why would I?) or even suggest that anyone on this forum would (cept for Sentry- he is almost certainly looking for you as we 'speak'), but assuming your forum name/location is accurate, I would almost guarantee that lots of online searches would narrow it down considerably. Jes sayin. No offense intended!


----------



## Wellrounded

I have no valuables to hide. But if I was hidin' stuff it would be wayyyy up a tree. Ever see anyone climb a tree to use a metal detector. Most people don't even look up..........


----------



## Toffee

Even if they did find me, that would still have to figure out which garage I'm talking about and which woodpile. If I even used those hiding places. Up a tree sounds much better now. Got lots of them.


----------



## Woody

Buried in the woods. There is a lot of woods to look through!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Be careful with stashes. If something happens to you (e.g. you die), will it be forever lost? If you confide in your kids or someone else as to its location, can/will they keep their mouths shut and hands off?

My MIL passed away several years ago. She liked to stash things. When cleaning out her "stuff", each item had to be gone over with a fine-tooth comb to see if there was something in it. Quite often, there were things stashed, including a 4-figure dollar amount in coinage.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

When my great aunt passed at 104 she was battling (and losing) dementia. When we were cleaning out her stuff, we tossed a handful of old books in the trash pile. Out came a couple of $100 bills. We sifted through every book and every item after that. Wound up with over $10,000 in bills and coins she had stashed all over the condo! One jewelry box alone had over 5k stashed under a drawer. She probably didn't know she had it. She was always putting items and stuff back for her son. Problem was, her son died in 1984.


----------



## invision

8thDayStranger said:


> When my great aunt passed at 104 she was battling (and losing) dementia. When we were cleaning out her stuff, we tossed a handful of old books in the trash pile. Out came a couple of $100 bills. We sifted through every book and every item after that. Wound up with over $10,000 in bills and coins she had stashed all over the condo! One jewelry box alone had over 5k stashed under a drawer. She probably didn't know she had it. She was always putting items and stuff back for her son. Problem was, her son died in 1984.


Yep, something similar with my grandfather. He was considered one of the leading experts on antique grandfather clocks back in the late 70s and early 80s... The house was filled with antiques - 300 clocks, 200+ dolls, lamp collections etc.. I remember going through everything with my mom and her brother and sister. Found $10,000 in 100s in one drawer and a 1ct yellow canary diamond ring in a covered soap dish in the bathroom that was wrapped in TP... It was alzimers in our case, but it was a definite treasure hunt finding things like $1,000 in 100s taped across the back of a painting...


----------



## hiwall

OK. I admit that I like secret compartments. Several guns are hidden that way. Most money is in the safe though.


----------



## CulexPipiens

If it's hidden in the house and your house burns down.....

Just saying. Either put it in a reliable firesafe and then hide that or go bury it somewhere.


----------



## JessicaReed

Keep it in the bank locker instead finding places to hide them. It is safe and no need to fear.


----------



## gabbyj310

I woudn't put squat in the bank.The IRS can get in and it will be looted first besides the drugstoresI agree with "up a tree" lots of trees around in my area "finders keepers" I want everything close in case I need it and can keep an eye out too


----------



## rawhide2971

Seems to me that a Propper Prepper and a Propperly Parinoid Prepper would have several preparered areas of stashed and hidden hold out areas for a variety of items ranging from valubles to protective devices of various designs and styles. I personaly would not put all of my "goodies" in one spot. Multiple "hides" are better than one large one. I would never ever ever place anything in the hands of a bank or or creidit union, in the case of social collapse you may not be able to get into the building and in the case of seizure welll we all know what can happen. I do think there is always the risk of catastrophic loss of dwelling but we all have to face that and hopefully we take precautions to minimize that risk.
As for burying in the yard or at selected points there are ways to beat metal detectors if one really wants to and is willing to do the work, personally a combination of "hides" is probably the best solution. I think its kind of neat to build in some wall and furiture type hides when possible or bedroom hides such as the wall outlets that are fake, you don't have to buy the fancy ones you can make your own with a little thought. Hollow books are a piece of cake and lets face it most break in thugs are looking for the quick snatch and grab so anything that is not obvious is going to be ok. In the case of ATF or DEA or a Guberment inspection your going to be hosed. I have always liked the idea of PVC pipe, large enough to be bolted to the walls and made to look like standard plumbing and filled with goodies....do it well enough and it does nto get a second glance, or rather it probably use to not, but it gets talked about so much now they would probably tear it all out.....ah well, creatitive minds will always think of something....if I lived on a farm with cows and horses I would think a manure pile would make a dandy hide, or at least the bottom of one, lol. ( and in case anyone has not noticed yet I do have a very serious spelling deficiency)


----------



## gabbyj310

When I was on a ship we had the "inspectors" everywhere.They wanted a small "bribe" to NOT mess with our stuff or they would just plain take it.So we had several good hiding places.Not behind the panel in the bathroom(toliet area) or overhead panels.So we did the Haz-Mat barrel  no there was no haz-mat in it,washer,dryer in the laundry(liquor is a big no-no)so I put it in the freezer behind the "pork"They always tried to take any chocolate I had so I just kept it in the Captains safe


----------



## BillM

If you are going to bury your pm's, use a pvc pipe and you can seal it water tight.

When you bury it , use a posthole digger and bury it with the end up.

It should be at least a two feet below ground level.

After you cover it with at least a foot of soil, wad up an aluminium pie pan or a couple of aluminum drink cans and place it directly over the hide and arround the hide for three feet or more.

Other forms of trash and garbage should be mixed with the aluminium cans.

This may fool any person with a metal detector into believeing that their hit was just a garbage or trash pit. Aluminum gives the same sound as gold or silver.

When they dig down a foot and hit the trash with aluminium cans and containers mixed in they will move on to a diffrent sight.

Burying the pvc end up will also present a very small target for a metal detector.

You could use a pvc pipe with a hookable cable affixed to it and hide it in the bottom of a septic tank.

You can retrieve it with a long pole with a hook attached to the end of it.

Both of these methods will fool a metal detector and ground penitrating radar equipment.


----------



## Clarice

If I had gold do you think I would tell you where it is????? Any thief has already thought of any place you might think will be a good hiding place or has bought the book.


----------



## swjohnsey

I hid my gold in the septic tank.


----------



## invision

Like I said, just put it in your gun safe... I want to see the person try to get it out of my basement... at 900 lb when empty they are going to need a fork lift, especially carting it through the back yard to the gate at the driveway... Good luck..


----------



## BillM

*Gun Safes*



invision said:


> Like I said, just put it in your gun safe... I want to see the person try to get it out of my basement... at 900 lb when empty they are going to need a fork lift, especially carting it through the back yard to the gate at the driveway... Good luck..


The back of your gun safe is only 1/4 inch thick steel plate.

A good safe cracker can peel the back off of it in 30 miniuts .


----------



## invision

BillM said:


> The back of your gun safe is only 1/4 inch thick steel plate.
> 
> A good safe cracker can peel the back off of it in 30 miniuts .


Not when it is bolted into the concrete floor from inside the safe floor. additionally the back and one side is up against cinder blocks... Those cinder blocks are the walls of the basement... . I thought about the placement ... Also the cinder block behind the safe is the support wall for the 3 car garage... So no digging down from outside to get at the back...

A buddy told me to bolt it down and helped with the work...


----------



## CulexPipiens

Invision, how did you bolt it to the concrete? I need to do that to mine and was thinking either industrial strength epoxy to connect the bolts to the holes I drill in the concrete or maybe cementing the bolts in but there wouldn't be much to actually hold them in.


----------



## sailaway

In my teeth, My buddy FOUGHT in Vier Man, he showed me a sack of them that they had extracted after fire fights, his share. Called it his emergency find.


----------



## BillS

Immolatus said:


> Theres lots of good hiding places. Please discuss amongst yourselves.
> 
> While I am not trying to call you out, or search for you in any way (why would I?) or even suggest that anyone on this forum would (cept for Sentry- he is almost certainly looking for you as we 'speak'), but assuming your forum name/location is accurate, I would almost guarantee that lots of online searches would narrow it down considerably. Jes sayin. No offense intended!


Somebody could take the Appleton and Oshkosh phone books and look for all the guys named Bill S. There has to be hundreds in each phone book. Even if they find my house there's no guarantee that I have stuff hidden where I suggested other people hide their stuff. Maybe it's there. Maybe it isn't. I have hundreds of LP's. Boxes and boxes of canned goods. Maybe I keep my money in the Pop Tarts box in the kitchen. Or maybe it's in my folded chess set board. Or maybe it's in the attic under some insulation. Or maybe it really is in a shirt pocket at the bottom of my closet. You could spend hours here and not find it. Or maybe you would. I'm not worried about my security here, obviously.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Clarice said:


> If I had gold do you think I would tell you where it is????? Any thief has already thought of any place you might think will be a good hiding place or has bought the book.


Well, any GOOD thief, anyway. I'm willing to bet the vast majority of them are gonna be the garden-variety Obama-supporter who can't or won't think past the next gov't check. But I see your point.


----------



## Marcus

Mine was safely hidden away with my guns and ammo during that unfortunate canoeing accident.


----------



## dirtgrrl

I have a grandpa story similar to the others. When he died we found thousands in 100 dollar bills rolled up in 35mm film canisters stashed everywhere on the property and his camper. He never liked nor trusted banks, either.

Always have your stash version of "mugger money". That is, the bait stash that your average marauder will find then go away without looking further for the real stuff. Just don't make it too easy or too small or they'll get suspicious.


----------



## drfacefixer

sailaway said:


> In my teeth, My buddy FOUGHT in Vier Man, he showed me a sack of them that they had extracted after fire fights, his share. Called it his emergency find.


Your friends probably got nothing but a bunch of bad memories and metal. Currently In the US, a gold crown costs the dentist between 230 and 300 for type III dental gold. Asian markets are marketing the lab cost of a gold crown at 33 bucks. A market that charges $1500 for a crown can afford the cost of gold. A market where a dentist is an apprentice that got into the biz by buying his own tools probably is not able to working with high noble metals.


----------



## invision

CulexPipiens said:


> Invision, how did you bolt it to the concrete? I need to do that to mine and was thinking either industrial strength epoxy to connect the bolts to the holes I drill in the concrete or maybe cementing the bolts in but there wouldn't be much to actually hold them in.


Just now saw your post... We drilled down then installed an expanding anchor... No extra cement, no epoxy.... Plain and simple...


----------

